# few problems while holding my rats.



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

Freyja is rather inactive while i hold her. In the cage she's, well, less active than Sif, but I do not know exactly how much exercise she's getting. She's eating fine, all that. Both females, whom i've heard are pretty active. Neither one of them plays around on me like my girlfriend's rats do. Different personalities i assume?

Also, Sif still poops on me occasionally. I thought she'd stopped. My gf's rats on the other hand, never poop or pee on her when she has them out. Sif also tends to run aways when i try to grab her to get her out of the cage. Once she's out, she's fine, but still. 

And lastly, at night, I often hear little squeaks. My lights are out, and by the time i get out of bed to see what's going on, they're both standing by the edge of the cage, looking at me and sniffing to see what i'm doing. I've looked and don't see any marks on either of them. The top of their hammok has some brown marks about the color of dried blood, but the pattern of them seems to me to be more like... it's just getting dirty. Streaks and such, no "pools" of blood.



I'd like to take my rats out and about, but i don't really feel comfortable. they get as far on the edge of my shoulder as they can and look like they're going to try to jump. They never have, but it still worries me.


----------



## Ratarooo (Apr 2, 2007)

If they're bleeding from their privates it could be a sign of any number of illnesses, which would effectively make them less active and less playful. If it's myco, which it could be as that can cause vaginal bleeding, that would explain why they aren't active. It could also be some other kind of catchy bacterial illness that would explain their inactivity. On the other hand, there's a chance they're just not adjusted/socialized enough yet. 

How old are they?
How long have you had them?
Do they have any other signs of illness, such as crusty eyes/nose, sneezing, raspy breath, etc.?

I hope things improve... if they don't you should get them to the vet because it does sound like they may have some health problems that are making them act un-rat like.


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm guessing they're about 5 months old. I've had them for about 3 months.

I took them to the vet about... 2 weeks ago, roughly. Maybe a little longer than that. They were fine. 

I've checked their private areas and can see no signs of blood. Like I said, I think the brown on the hammock is just them dirty'ing it up. 

They don't seem to really "play" with me... they're used to me, I open the cage, and if they're out and about, they come up to me. But they don't seem to play with me much. Never really have, any suggestions? Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of room where i can get them out of the cage. so they've been pretty confined to.... me...


----------



## Ratarooo (Apr 2, 2007)

If they're just not playful, then I don't know what you should do. Do they like to be petted yet? If they're not going to be very active, then perhaps you can make good lap pets out of them. All you need to do is handle them frequently and give them snacks when they're on your lap so that they associate you with good things like treats and lovings. 

It sounds like Freyja is still scared, like my peanut who hides in her house all day and night. I've only had her three weeks and it's very frustrating to me. I guess the best thing you can do is just handle them a lot so that they get more used to it.

How much time would you say you've been spending them each day?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Something you could try is giving them treats while they are out with you. Apples, graps, stuff like that. I had a shyer rat once and after a few outings with me and some treats i can't keep her still. Also giving treats every now and then when you open their cage and they will come to you more willingly. This should help but i wont make any promises since i don't know your little one.


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

They don't take food while on me. as soon as i put them back they're right up at the door practically crawling out of the cage to get their treat. no idea why this is... they sniff it but show no interest in eating it


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

It might take them a little to take it, Taking from their cage is pretty good to. OH try to not give them food through the cage too much or else they can start to think your fingure is food lol. I know some people say don't feed them throught the cage at all, So if you would like to go that route it's good to . Maybe you can try (just thought of this now) Giving them treats only when they are out with you?? so they can't resist taking it. I don't know if that would work but you can try it?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, feeding through the bars is dangerous *has some wounds from that* I stoped that but if I feed through the door by hand I'm fine.


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

I feed through the cage all the time. They know not to bite me. I even dip my finger in milk and stick it through there and they lick it off. Very cute. 

Anyway, I'll try the only giving them treats when they're with me thing. Though I think if they've got food at all, they won't do it. Aaaand... i suppose keeping food out of their cage and feeding them while they're on me would not be too good lol.


----------

